# South Bend lathe Model Identification ?



## razinman (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy Holidays to ALL

          Is there a site or a catalogue where I can differentiate the various model #'s  
    made by South Bend lathes(I've looked at UK Tony's site)
          I'm looking to purchase a 10L or larger and needed to know the particulars before finding the
    one that I would want.

                Thanks....................razinman:thinking:


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.wswells.com/catalog_index.html


----------



## razinman (Dec 28, 2014)

aametalmaster said:


> http://www.wswells.com/catalog_index.html


  Thank you,  I needed a catalogue of the various model # perhaps online?

   razinman


----------

